
Hot Chips Symposium – Keynotes (2019) [video] - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.hotchips.org/hc31-keynotes-available-to-all/
======
fulafel
The full proceedings and videos from other sessions are also there on the
front page: [https://www.hotchips.org/](https://www.hotchips.org/)

~~~
BenoitP
Recommending Upmem's video:

[https://youtu.be/KbseqGLveFk?t=166](https://youtu.be/KbseqGLveFk?t=166)

They produce some RAM with an ARM core inside, in the same silicium. So,
instead of fetching some bits to the CPU (650 pJ), they allow some computation
to be done locally (150 pJ cost).

Some programming models are at the moment already prepared for that kind of
computing: Spark's MapReduce worloads (and other associatively expressed
computations); in which the Map portion becomes practically free and
instantaneous.

Spark could be configured to have 32 MB partitions, and all workloads
expressed with .mapPartitions() can be pushed to the RAM chunks (which are
64MB in size, and let's say we reserve the other 32 MB for storing the
results)

------
manningthegoose
There’s a small part of me that was hoping this was from a conference about
spicy potato chips

~~~
KingFelix
I thought it might be the band Hot Chip, I was glad to see artists involved in
science!

~~~
amelius
And I thought this was about integrated circuits without a power budget.

